# Some Lambo luv frum the Dubz



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

so we wnet for a cruise yesterday...one of my boys brought his lambo, good times, he got a lot of handprints on his car...jk



























_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 2:52 AM 2-19-2007_


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Some Lambo luv frum the Dubz (KraCKeD-GTI)*

nobody commentsin this forum?


----------



## VR_six (May 27, 2005)

sweet


----------



## JediGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: Some Lambo luv frum the Dubz (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Is that a 997 Carrera with a wing?


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Is this in a dealership?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_Is this in a dealership?

it is but none of the cars shown are dealer cars...how could u tell?


----------



## vdubmx1 (Jul 25, 2006)

mmmmmmm im in love...


----------



## LowAmg (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (vdubmx1)*






















niiiice whips


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
it is but none of the cars shown are dealer cars...how could u tell?

Just from the lighting on the floor and the glass and stairs. I work in a vw dealer so Im used to seeing cars parked inside haha.


----------



## chargedsix (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

Your boy has a lambo? WTF does he do?


----------



## GTi_182 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Some Lambo luv frum the Dubz (KraCKeD-GTI)*

wow, I'd like to be part of this group


----------



## ChiNoah (Sep 1, 2005)

Simply stunning cars!


----------



## alanR18T (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (audivwdave)*

The dealership's name is The Collection.


----------



## farfrumlusin (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (alanR18T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (farfrumlusin)*

nice shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ExHonda (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (chargedsix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chargedsix* »_Your boy has a lambo? WTF does he do?

Sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AtlasD3Miami (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (chargedsix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chargedsix* »_Your boy has a lambo? WTF does he do?

I do a little bit of everything.


----------



## ExHonda (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AtlasD3Miami* »_
I do a little bit of everything.









Feel free to Elaborate


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*

the man himself speaks


----------



## xxxturbo rabbitxxx (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Mark is such a ****! South FL is for the birds. It's all about the durty North FL.


----------



## jetta98k2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AtlasD3Miami* »_
I do a little bit of everything.









can i be part of everything


----------



## dave02905 (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AtlasD3Miami* »_
I do a little bit of everything.










HOLY JEBUS
Miami FL
'07 Audi RS4 - 
'06 Lamborghini Gallardo SE -
'05 Audi A8L W12

What more do you need in life bro? Well, besides... ok, you need nothing more haha. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to who seems to be a hard working man with the right mind set


----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (dave02905)*

white gallardo is sex


----------



## MissSixtyGLi (Apr 26, 2005)

awesome! always nice to see the dubs lovin' on the exotics.


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (ExHonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExHonda* »_
Feel free to Elaborate

















+2


----------



## Matty 20VT (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (jetta98k2)*

how do you guys get such nice cars?!


----------



## AtlasD3Miami (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (DuBb1Nm4tT)*

Sold my soul to the devil...


----------



## DigitalTucker (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AtlasD3Miami* »_Sold my soul to the devil...

You gotta do what you gotta do sometimes








Maybe after college i'll have a nice list of cars like that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh and uh...That white lambo is purrrrrdy.


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AtlasD3Miami* »_Sold my soul to the devil...

for a go-fast boat?
lol, jk that's a sick lineup of cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## i6or (Mar 17, 2007)

that is so nice... all the cars amazing.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (i6or)*

I love me a Gallardo... Even more in white. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RI1643 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Some Lambo luv frum the Dubz (KraCKeD-GTI)*








oh my http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Some Lambo luv frum the Dubz (RI1643)*

Me likey...


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Some Lambo luv frum the Dubz (valvesprung)*

u got some baller friends, do they let u drive the lambo?


----------



## a3vr6vdubber (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AtlasD3Miami* »_
I do a little bit of everything.









beautiful SE! here is my balloon white lambo at dubfest over the weekend, got it a little over a year ago and love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Canadian_dubber_4_life (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Some Lambo luv frum the Dubz (KraCKeD-GTI)*

how does the gti keep up with the lambo?


----------



## downsouthvdub (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Some Lambo luv frum the Dubz (JediGTI)*

all 3 are FUKNSICK


----------



## .:Dubs (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Some Lambo luv frum the Dubz (downsouthvdub)*

oooomy


----------



## RI1643 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (vdubmx1)*


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (RI1643)*

so uhhhh.... i skeeted.


----------



## EzsundZ (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Some Lambo luv frum the Dubz (KraCKeD-GTI)*

One of the coolest shoots I've seen in a while!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 4 u


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

amazing


----------



## topcarbon1 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*

Is that your SE?
I know a lot of people in your area that drive Lamborghinis.
You know Abolfaz?


----------



## topcarbon1 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: (a3vr6vdubber)*

lets see, 23 years old, you are on the Honda forums......Im guessing bull**** unless proven otherwise,










_Modified by topcarbon1 at 6:33 PM 1-8-2008_


----------



## AtlasD3Miami (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (topcarbon1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *topcarbon1* »_Is that your SE?
I know a lot of people in your area that drive Lamborghinis.
You know Abolfaz?

It was (Liam from SDS







)...Sold the car a couple of weeks ago. Yes I know Mike and you from LP. 



_Modified by AtlasD3Miami at 12:33 AM 1-11-2008_


----------



## topcarbon1 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*

yeah.
Dont the SEs have a black roof?


----------



## AtlasD3Miami (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (topcarbon1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *topcarbon1* »_yeah.
Dont the SEs have a black roof?

Black roof,rear decklid, mirrors, license plate surround on the rear bumper and black edging around the front grills.


----------



## topcarbon1 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*

In the car pictured, it doesnt look like the roof is black.


----------



## AtlasD3Miami (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (topcarbon1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *topcarbon1* »_In the car pictured, it doesnt look like the roof is black.

Not really at an angle to see it with reflections...Is this better for ya?


----------



## 2003Reflex1.8T (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*

^^^Ahhhh! So hot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## STATUS1 (Jan 23, 2008)

where did you take the pics


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AtlasD3Miami* »_
Not really at an angle to see it with reflections...Is this better for ya?



hahahah OWNED!


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AtlasD3Miami* »_











Siiiick!!!


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Some Lambo luv frum the Dubz (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I HAVE A LAMBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Some Lambo luv frum the Dubz (drumonay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drumonay* »_I HAVE A LAMBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeahhhhh guy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMACKabitchdotCOM (Mar 3, 2008)

The collection! I use to work in the valet service there


----------



## rdubVr6 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (chargedsix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chargedsix* »_Your boy has a lambo? WTF does he do?

PROBABLY BORROWS MOMMY AND DADDYS MONEY


----------



## AtlasD3Miami (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (rdubVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rdubVr6* »_
PROBABLY BORROWS MOMMY AND DADDYS MONEY









Don't quit your day job


----------



## rdubVr6 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*

wasnt planning on it


----------



## AtlasD3Miami (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (rdubVr6)*

That's a relief. Comedy certainly is not your strong point.


----------



## pyroboy1850 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif those cars are sick


----------



## .:Dubs (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (pyroboy1850)*

still loving these cars


----------



## ChMKIVplay (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Some Lambo luv frum the Dubz (KraCKeD-GTI)*

your boy has a lambo...mine has an 88 prelude that he spraypainted. im guessing your friends arnt pizza delivery boys


----------



## jukesandz (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Some Lambo luv frum the Dubz (ChMKIVplay)*

Wow, R8 and RS4. You must LOVE that V8. Me too.
Those last 2 shots of the lambo look so clear/awesome it looks almost fake. Like they're screenshots from a really (really, really, really) realistic video game. Nice shots. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubinky2 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*

Do you know how I can contact the devil to sell my soul then???


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

like woah!


----------



## F3t1sh (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*

Those two cars arn't even the same.... The first one posted and the second in this post


----------



## Dez R32 (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: (F3t1sh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *F3t1sh* »_Those two cars arn't even the same.... The first one posted and the second in this post

Who cares! Those pics are Fire!
Can I hang out with you Mark?


----------



## AtlasD3Miami (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (F3t1sh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *F3t1sh* »_Those two cars arn't even the same.... The first one posted and the second in this post

They are quite the same. Owning a wheel company, my cars tend to have changes quite often...
Few days old and stock...








Lowered and AV-80's added...








Diamond Polished IN-80's








Gunmetal IN-80's










_Modified by AtlasD3Miami at 1:05 PM 11-24-2008_


----------



## platinumgrey_1.8T (Jul 13, 2007)

BBBAAAAAALLLLLLLLEEEEERRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Can we get pictures of the R8?
Also, what wheel company? I know DPE is down here in SoCal, but I don't think the owners are loaded enough for a Lambo.
-Emron


----------



## kylesprague (Sep 4, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: (kylesprague)*


----------



## SolidSnake3035 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (JETTA420)*

How can you lower a Lamborghini and still actually drive it?








You must not be able to pull into any driveways.








Great pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DeeevO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (a3vr6vdubber)*

i love lambos


----------



## DeeevO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Some Lambo luv frum the Dubz (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Why are lambos and porsches rolling with dubs?


----------



## e10rice (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: Some Lambo luv frum the Dubz (DeeevO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeeevO* »_Why are lambos and porsches rolling with dubs?








isn't it all just one big family these days ... and just because their cars cost 50-100 g's more than their friends does'nt mean they can't roll together, so why not cruise around with your friends if you all have nice rides







hell i drive dubs and work on lambo's and porsche's and the other euro's. it's really all the same to me just some are more exotic.









_Modified by e10rice at 2:04 AM 1-7-2009_


_Modified by e10rice at 2:05 AM 1-7-2009_


----------

